# Hate has overcome the love.



## lindsaymoore8 (Oct 20, 2008)

First of all I have been married for a year and a half. It will be two year march 17th. My husband is un happy and has been everysense his last relationship. He had a physical altercation with her and said he never touched her. He pressed charges. But for some reason was very depressed. Not to long after that his mother committed suicide. They were extremely close. I was there for both of those moments. I was his friend before these trying times. I don't think i fell in love for him i think i felt sorry for him and wanted to feel loved myself and he gave me that in some weird way. Atleast i thought. 

Now that i look back on our dating relationship i realize he did not respect me then. But we were lovers. I ended up pregnat at age 21, i was a sophmor in college. We desided the right thing to do was to get married. "we thought we were in love" I do not think we were. How could we be. 

He says after having the baby that i have changed 100%. I agree, but i had to. I could not continue living the way i used to if i wanted to raise my son. Matt and I partied and smoked p all the time before I got pregnant. The problem is I have changed and he has not. He drinks daily. He told me before we married he would not quit smoking p**. I thought after having a baby he would. He never will. He lies to me about the small things. He calls me a ***** atleast once a day. I asked him wh y he does this. he replied maybe if you weren't a ***** i woulldn't call you one. I prob have been lately because i have stopped trying. I am so tired of him hating everything. He hates his job. He just hates life. He has to get rid of his cat he has had him for 6 years. Our son is allergic and has bad eczema. the allerginist said the cat was causing it and that if we did not get rid of him, our son would have asthma by the time he was 4. He has yet to get rid of the cat and its been almost 2 months. I asked him why he was dragging his feet. He replied. " because i love him". I said well do you love our son. i told him he was unfit to take car of my son. I can't leave bring myself to leave my son with him because i fear his terrible temper and lack of attention. 

need help.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Anyone who would risk the health of their child over a pet is a pretty poor example of a parent. He drinks daily, he smokes pot, you’re afraid to leave your son with him because you fear he might hurt him, he verbally abuses you… This is a no brainer, leave him and get your son out of there. Move on with your life without hubby, he’s not a “catch” by anyone’s standards.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Amplexor said:


> Anyone who would risk the health of their child over a pet is a pretty poor example of a parent. He drinks daily, he smokes pot, you’re afraid to leave your son with him because you fear he might hurt him, he verbally abuses you… This is a no brainer, leave him and get your son out of there. Move on with your life without hubby, he’s not a “catch” by anyone’s standards.


:iagree:

draconis


----------



## lindsaymoore8 (Oct 20, 2008)

Its really hard, i fear the loss of my son, and can't bare the thought of nont seing him everyday.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Based on what you’ve told us here, what would make you think you’d lose custody of your child? If your husband’s behavior is that bad, it would be unlikely you’d lose a custody battle. Document your husband’s behavior and see a lawyer about the custody process.


----------



## lindsaymoore8 (Oct 20, 2008)

my husband is very muliputive, he also acts like a angel around everyone.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

That's why you need to document his behaviors. Keep a daily journal of how much he drinks, note every time he verbally abuses you or the child. Note his drug use. The fact that he is risking his son's health by keeping the cat speaks volumes. Take action.


----------



## lindsaymoore8 (Oct 20, 2008)

Why do you think i feeel like its my fault.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't know what you are reading into this. I'm not judging nor pointing fingers at you. Simply giving some advice on how to proceed if you expect a custody battle. Your husband is the one displaying the poor behavior, not you.


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

lindsaymoore8 said:


> my husband is very muliputive, he also acts like a angel around everyone.


I have seen others do the same thing too.


----------

